# Realistic for JH



## BetterThanYourBentley (Oct 16, 2010)

I was wondering if my goal of accomplishing JH this next summer/fall is realistic or not for a puppy that will be 1 at the end of September?


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I think it's good to have high hopes for a dog, but to not push so hard that it isn't fun for either of you.

G will be 12 months in June and I know we won't be ready for our JH or WC yet. It's winter, not a lot of opportunities or simulated training exercises to get us enough practice for our club's trials. He has excellent bird instincts and a novice owner that is trying to foster them and keep it that way. We'll be waiting until the Spring of 2012. 

I guess I'd just stress the point that it needs to be fun. You can certainly do it... lots of work ahead of you this winter! If it's more work than fun, it will be tough on you both. You know your dog best. If it were me, I'd wait until I knew that I had a real shot of getting a leg or I wouldn't waste my $. Time will tell!


----------



## AKGOLD (Nov 9, 2010)

Yes, this is a realistic goal to accomplish a JH by the time your dog turns 1. Do not expect to pass each of your attempts. Accomplishing your JH will just require A LOT of consistency and work. Make sure you have a strong obedience foundation and if possible to work with a retriever group.

Best of luck and let us know how it progresses.


----------



## BetterThanYourBentley (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks, Ya i will definitely make sure i do some simulated stuff with the local club before i enter... Around how much is an entry?


----------



## marsh mop (Mar 13, 2009)

Why rush? Enjoy training and show up to a test 100% ready. We got our JH at 8 months (4 for 4) . Worst training mistake I have ever made as it set us back in the big picture. These were my first test and I couldn't wait show off my pup. It took me a long time to fix the damage I had done by running her at such a young age.
Jim


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Piper finished her JH in September-she turned 1 mid-July and had to take 8 weeks off to have elbow surgery.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I think a lot of people do successfully. I would be careful though, because if you are a newbie (like me) who wants to go beyond JH you may create problems when it comes time to train higher levels (i.e. cheating) if you have not reached that level of training yet.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

I would say take your time and and make your priority getting the basics installed correctly. There is no extra credit for putting a Junior title on a pup before 12 months of age, and you can create some undesired behaviors (that are extremely difficult to fix) by running a pup before it's really ready.

Entry fees for Junior are around $50 - $60.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

As Evan G always likes to say, your dog should be underwhelmed not overwhelmed when you go to a test. 

Since you are aiming to go on to Master work, a goal would be to have your dog doing Senior work in training before you ran in Junior. You may not be there at a year if you really put the time into having a solid basics foundation. Maybe aim to run in tests the next spring, and that way you would be ready to move up to Senior by the end of that second summer. 

Remember--it is not a race! You are going to have this dog for hopefully 12-15 years so you have lots of time to teach and enjoy experiences with him!


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

That's solid advice! If your dog is doing reliable work at a Senior level during training, he should crush anything thrown at him in a Junior.

EvanG


----------



## BetterThanYourBentley (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks everyone that is good advice!! I think that we will work hard this winter and spring and see if we are to senior level before entering junior.... I have heard Junior is easier then WC but it depends on the cover and everything because the can do heavier cover in Junior then they can WC. Thanks everyone for the advice I should make sure he has got it before "winging" it. Just working on a solid foundation now with obediance and retrieving birds, and Starting some force fetch with my finger.... he does not sit without any motivation which i dont like.... i either have to have food or a leash to pull up on...


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

> I have heard Junior is easier then WC but it depends on the cover and everything because the can do heavier cover in Junior then they can WC.


Well, no not really. 
While a WC does require a dog to be able to count to two, in many cases the Junior is more difficult. This is because the marks in Junior are usually longer with more factors to deal with and delivery to hand is required.


----------

